# My Wedding Journal - Cyprus 2012 bride



## jessica716

Hey Ladies...

Well thought I'd start a little journal on the lead up to my big day!!

As some of you lovely ladies know I had my Rainbow baby Conor on 12th May this year and OH decided he wanted to move our wedding date forward to next year....

I've decided on my venue already, We are getting married at the lovely St Georges Chapel in Paphos on the 29th August 2012...

I've also got my wedding dress :happydance:

At the moment I'm trying to decide on my flowers... I'm currently thinking about Lilies and Roses in a long bouquet.... 

Only problem is that I want my flowers to go with colour scheme... and OH wants sky blue for his waistcoat .... :dohh: Maybe I'll have to have cream for my bouquet :shrug:

Stalkers welcome (The more the merrier!! Can't leave me looking like nobody loves me!!) 

:flower:​
 



Attached Files:







st-george-church.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 2









11091-v2-rgb_a3-jpg.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jessica716

1 year and 1 day to go.....

I've got some serious saving to do :nope:

Donations welcome :thumbup:


----------



## apaton

Stalking :happydance: , the cream boquet would look lovely with the sky blue and your dress is stunning :thumbup: x


----------



## jessica716

Thank you! My first stalker :hugs: 

I think I might go for cream bouquet, have you decided on your choice of flowers yet?
I spent hours online last night looking for a tiara but I just can't find one I'm 100% on!


----------



## Beautywithin

Hope you dont mind me stalking!! we are also looking at getting Married in Cyprus 2012, its just noing where to start x


----------



## apaton

I get flowers with my wedding package but Ill choose green and whita as that's our theme , with a little gold chucked in :;, I need to start looking at dresses got a wedding show in September so hopefully will book spointments after that :happydance: x


----------



## jessica716

I get flowers with my package but just a round carnation bouquet.... but i saw the lily and rose long bouquet and fell in love.... only get married once so thought why not!!

The gold would look lovely with the white and green!!

beautywithin...hiya!! Have you seen any venues that you like?

I settled on cyprus by falling in love with the wedding venue... Saw the chapel and knew that it was the one i wanted and then arranged our hotel etc around that!


----------



## mama2b

Your dress is lovely, I wish I had mine sorted !!


----------



## jessica716

mama2b... have you any styles than you like or any preference on what kind of dress u want like traditional or something a bit different??


----------



## mama2b

Something a bit different , love the dress kate moss wore for her wedding so something similar to that but none of the shops Ive been to have anything like that.

Think I might need to start going further afield :wacko:


----------



## jessica716

Have you looked at Linea Raffaelli and Jenny Packham...

They both do dresses in styles similar to kate moss' wedding dress...

Linea Raffaelli dresses are quite unique and some of them are a little outlandish but they also do some gorgeous ones!


----------



## cherry22

Stalking!! 

Im getting married in limassol on the 6th of october this year!! eeeekkkk!

Sounds great so far!! 

x


----------



## jessica716

Hi Cherry :flower: Hve you got everything ready now then??

Well.... last night i spent agggggges looking at wedding favours...

I've decided on personalized hand fans for the ladies...

and Individual personalized cigars for the gents...

Although i'm struggling to find individual cigars that won't cost me a silly amount....:dohh:

plenty of time to hunt though i guess!!


----------



## Lianne1986

new stalker alert! :D


----------



## cherry22

Im pretty much there, with everything!
Just shoes for H2B and DS and confetti and a few other bits!

It took me ages to sort out favors but because of weight and having to pack them we decided on scratch cards for all (still have to get them too!)

Im getting a little nervous now more so about having the money for it all!!
And travelling over and forgetting something!

I was going to do fans and cigars, you might be able to get a bargin in a sale after wedding season has finished!

xx


----------



## jessica716

Well....after looking at how much i've spent already and what i've got left to do i'm panicking!!

Still got photographer to pay..
Flowers to pay..
Tiara..
Waistcoats..
Little mans outfit..
Solicitors letters.. (ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH THESE COST??)
Rings..
Spending money..
Favours..
Holiday clothes..
OH's shoes..
Make up..


Eeeeeeeek :cry:


----------



## jessica716

.... Think the credit card might take a bashing closer to the time :shrug:

Mentioned it to OH last night when he rang and he said not to worry about it as we'll sort it nd I'll have everything I want :thumbup:

Any of you lovely ladies intend to do your own hair and makeup?


----------



## Lianne1986

my mum did my hair for my wedding and i did my own make up. i dont ever wear a lot of make up so i wanted to do it myself so it was right and i wasnt plastered in he stuff. 

if u have a body shop near u they show u how to apply foundation properly and how to get it flawless - for free!

my tiara i got from claires accessories for a tenner :blush:

my favours i made myself, i got sum little cute bags from ebay, and brought sum heart shaped smarties. i put 4 pink and 1 silver in each lil bag and a note sayin thanks blah blah blah lol

not sure if ur doin a wedding on a budget like i did but just thought i'd try n help xx


----------



## Lisa84

Stunning dress and venue hun xx


----------



## jessica716

I haven't budgeted anything jst payin for bits as we go along as no savings and wedding was a spur of the moment decision when I gave birth, we had originally intended 2013 or 2014 but when I gave birth OH moved it forward! Lol.

I did the chocolatee heart favours for my baby shower, not sure how well any chocolate would hold up in the cyprus heat in august! Haha.

Think ive found a tiara for £18 at debenhams
Not having a formal reception but our wedding planner instead is nbooking a table for an evening meal for the wedding party. As more than likely we'll be doing a reception at home.

Plus got littlemans christening reception to pay for in october this year!


----------



## cherry22

I will be doing my own hair and make up along with most of families hair too!!!
We just got our solicitors letter sorted, you can either write it yourself using complicated words or get them to do it all the first is around £7 and the sc=econd is around £72 we done the second because i didnt want to cock it up!!

xx


----------



## jessica716

Yeah i think we will do the same... I got told it had to be done by the solicitor on heir letter headed paper and don't fancy messing it up!!

Bought my earrings yesterday to go with my wedding dress, they're lovely, diamond and pearl drop studs from beaverbrooks.

Can't believe its less than a year away now!!

Eeeeek so excited for next weekend too....OT i know but LO starts his waterbabies classes!! Although i know my wedding budget will take a big hit when it comes to the photos at the end of the course as they're soooooo expensive...but i can never resist!!


----------



## Stella Willia

Don't do things just because they're what everyone else does, do whatever makes you happy. Another take on the oversized embellishment trend for 2012 wedding gowns is large concentric circles of pleated organza. Romantic lace will be huge trend for 2012.


----------



## jessica716

Grrrrr...Nightmare!!

Spent ages typing and designing my inserts for invitation...

Get my BRAND NEW printer out of the box...

and sods law.... NO USB PRINTER CABLE :nope:

So now i have to wait and attempt to go out and buy one tomorrow!! 

Grrrrrr...Damn you hewitt Packard and your money making ways!!


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

thats where my sister is getting married next june. her theme is green and white too :)


----------



## mama2b

jessica716 said:


> Grrrrr...Nightmare!!
> 
> Spent ages typing and designing my inserts for invitation...
> 
> Get my BRAND NEW printer out of the box...
> 
> and sods law.... NO USB PRINTER CABLE :nope:
> 
> So now i have to wait and attempt to go out and buy one tomorrow!!
> 
> Grrrrrr...Damn you hewitt Packard and your money making ways!!

That is so annoying the last two printers ive had didn't include them either !!


----------



## jessica716

Had to go and buy one from argos today...which means my cheap printer wasn't as much of a bargain as i thought it would be!! Grrrrrr....

Got my guest book for the wedding and also got my little wedding planner book today :happydance:


----------



## jessica716

Ladies... Do many of you intend to wear a veil? 

I'm thinkin maybe I'll go for just a tiara, but now I'm trying to decide how to have my hair!
I know its going to be boiling, especially in my dress!


----------



## cherry22

Im planning on wearing one depending on how windy it is!! I have two one is just a single tier thats really long or iv got a 2 tier one again really long with crystals and pearls scatterd all over it but im really unsure which one to go for!

x


----------



## apaton

I think I'll just have a flower in my hair :) although may change my mind once I find a dress x


----------



## jms895

New stalker!

I want a veil, maybe a side tiara :D


----------



## jessica716

Think i'm going to stick to just having a tiara and my hair half up half down with a few curls, but pinned back from my face!

Can't wait to see little man in his suit and he'll be walking by then :happydance:


----------



## jessica716

All seems to be going so fast!! Time is flying by!!

The girls have been trying to arrange my hen party.... Don't really fancy a night out on the town at all.... Might suggest a spa day!!

So much to do and so little time, got looooooads of saving to do still!!


----------



## EmmyReece

new stalker :hi:

love your dress it's absolutely stunning :cloud9:

I'd love to get married in cyprus but my mum can't travel and I 100% want her there. The church looks lovely.

I don't know if I want a veil yet, I probably will and treat myself as it's my one chance to dress up like a princess for the day :rofl:


----------



## jessica716

Emmy.... Thank you!!

Yeah I understand what you mean, I'd defo want my mum there!

Have you got a venue set for your wedding??

Trying to thing of music i want now, can't decide...i like the idea of a violinist but i know its so expensive for things like that!!


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah we have the venue all booked up :happydance:

could you get a cd of the music that you want as a last resort? you could possibly get a good deal on a violinist, but you'll need something to fall back on just in case xx


----------



## jessica716

Sorry i've not been on for a while!!

Little mans been poorly and i'm getting ready to move house..

Busy busy busy...

Hope you ladies are well xx


----------

